# Sooner Pups



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So I've been lurking for awhile and thought I'd finally post my 2 fosters. I've been fostering for Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue out of Oklahoma for a little over a year now and can't remember life without a golden underfoot. My latest duo consists of Bob (puppy abandoned in the country at approx 12 weeks) and Daisy a 1yr old shelter pup.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome, you're pups are adorable. Thanks for fostering!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are beautiful! Look at the smile on their faces. Welcome to the forum and thank you for the part you take in rescue!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome! What adorable happy little faces! God bless you for helping .


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking foster kids you have there. I'm sure they will both find great forever homes very soon. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard~and Bless You for rescue work and fostering!!! Looks like you've got yourself quite a duo there!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

THey are gorgeous just think though how much beautiful if they were Huskers pups!!!! LOL Welcome to the forum,


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome! Glad you joined us. I just can not fathom how someone could abandon a baby like that! They are both gorgeous. Do you have adoptions leads for them yet?


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> THey are gorgeous just think though how much beautiful if they were Huskers pups!!!! LOL Welcome to the forum,


Come on Hooch, they love being Sooner pups as they get all those extra benefits under the table.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

They are both adorable!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Hi!! What beautiful fosters you have...gorgeous!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome,
Those are two beautiful pups that you have. Thank you for fostering them till they find their furever home. I hope it wont be long. We have alot of people here that do rescue and fostering on the forum.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR MAKING A DIFFERENCE


----------

